# Air Compressor Equipment Advice



## Hunter5 (Sep 4, 2019)

I regularly go to a property that is quite dusty. I would like to blow off the dust that accumulates on the back of car before driving home. Ideally I am looking for a small air compressor tank I can fill up at home and then just use a blow off gun to clear the dust. I would only need the blowoff tool for 15-20 seconds tops. 5 gallon seems to be the most common small tank size but that is a bit bigger than I would like. I did find a 1/4, 1/2, and 1 gallon tanks but wondering if that will have enough air for what I want to do? Essentially I'm looking to create a refillable air duster. Open to other suggestions and ideas as well.


----------

